

Ask HN: Ideas for toy projects to build as an educational exercise? - lsdafjklsd

What are some good weekend type clone projects you can build in any language, which serves as just an excuse to get your hands dirty outside of TODO&#x27;s, or a credit card validation class. Do you know any canonical things to build?<p>Thinking of a link shortener service, or...
======
thenduks
How about: a time tracker, HN clone/basic forum, simple Google Analytics
clone, a password vault/manager (did this one recently, it was a lot of fun,
[https://github.com/rfunduk/mrpassword](https://github.com/rfunduk/mrpassword)).

Or how about some supporting type stuff: app error handling, a recommendation
engine for your framework of choice, maybe a simple admin panel for doing
support (using Postmark Inbound or some-such).

If you're into web stuff, it's always a good exercise to re-implement some
complex plugin in a simpler way. I made a simple 'tour' plugin that a lot of
people like (jQuery-TourBus), or you could make a simple carousel plugin, or
maybe just make a simple sticky feedback popup thing, etc.

~~~
lsdafjklsd
Great suggestions, thanks :)

I have 0 systems programming know how, so I don't even know anything outside
of an irc bot to tackle.

------
prostoalex
[http://challengepost.com/discover?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=&cha...](http://challengepost.com/discover?utf8=%E2%9C%93&search=&challenge_type=online_challenges&sort_by=Submission+Deadline)

